# Best value 6.5" component speaker set under $170???



## CRESCENDO (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's some I have found up to this point - you tell me what you've learned/experienced:

JL Audio TR650-CSi
Focal 165 A1 
MB Quart DSG 216
MB Quart RCE 164
Eclipse SC6500
Infinity Kappa 60.7CS

This will be fronts in the kick. I'll need some 4x6's in the rear after these! Righ now they're holding some Infinity Reference's that the car came with - they're OLLLD...

Of course let me know of components that may blow these outta the water. Main thing, as stated, would be VALUE. There is another post for best VALUE components on this forum, but the post is for double this price. Hope to see some nice winners from you guys! Thanks.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you only considering passive sets?


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

CRESCENDO said:


> Here's some I have found up to this point - you tell me what you've learned/experienced:
> 
> JL Audio TR650-CSi
> Focal 165 A1
> ...



Components w/ passives are for other forums. I think most here do active setups. Hang out here long enough and youll want to run active. It will give you way more flexibility and youll be more able to dial in great sound. Being able to change individual channel gains, T/A, crossover settings are vital to getting great sound from a car audio environment IMveryHO.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

andthelam said:


> Components w/ passives are for other forums.


Just because most members here are active doesn't mean we know nothing about passive sets. There are still a lot of knowledgable guys here willing to give advice. Going active does give you more options and usually more bang for the buck though. But it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

andthelam said:


> Components w/ passives are for other forums. I think most here do active setups. Hang out here long enough and youll want to run active. It will give you way more flexibility and youll be more able to dial in great sound. Being able to change individual channel gains, T/A, crossover settings are vital to getting great sound from a car audio environment IMveryHO.


No need to exclude a products viability just because it doesn't fit certain criteria that many on this site subscribe to. 

I think the #1 Mantra around here is using the correct tool for the job. If he wants a passive then who are we to say NO.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

You can squeak out a Alpine Type-X component set from Ebay for very near that price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALPINE-SPX-17RE...ryZ32819QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

http://ozaudio.com/pages/V650S3.html

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=143&products_id=1620


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

For passive I think the Alpine metioned above would be great. If you want to venture into an active setup then I would say Seas CA18RNX and Seas neo aluminum/fabric tweeter.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

csuflyboy said:


> http://ozaudio.com/pages/V650S3.html
> 
> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=143&products_id=1620


I was going to recommend the Peerless set, but it seems that Madisound is out of stock. Do you know where else to get a set?


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Here is a very nice set IMHO, at a great price. The tweeters can get a bit harsh but the xovers have attentuation. Very solid set of speakers, and for that price, with free shipping it may be something worth thinking about. But in the end it's really up to you and what you think you'll like. BTW, I'm not the one selling these, so I have no vested interest in you buying them. Just an FYI. Let us know what you end up with, and good luck with the search.

http://cgi.ebay.com/INFINITY-KAPPA-...ryZ32819QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

For a little info on them:

http://techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=423&aff=72182


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

khail19 said:


> Just because most members here are active doesn't mean we know nothing about passive sets. There are still a lot of knowledgable guys here willing to give advice. Going active does give you more options and usually more bang for the buck though. But it's not everyone's cup of tea.


True, but looking at his stuff, he's already spent a little $$$ so I think he's kinda into it. Into it enough that even after he gits his comps that he'll always be missing something, that the grass is greener (it most surely is) on the active side. I just dont want the poor guy to put his whole setup together and wind up ripping it all apart 3-4 months down the road because of his passive decisions.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

andthelam said:


> I just dont want the poor guy to put his whole setup together and wind up ripping it all apart 3-4 months down the road because of his passive decisions.


Very true, although even if he goes active now he'll still change everything up in a few months. That's the joy of being a DIYMA member!


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

I suggest any of the MB Quart series (reference, premium, or Q). You can buy the former two no problem within your budget. If your lucky you might be able to buy a QSD or QSC set for around $170 used on eBay if your willing to take a little risk. I got a QSD-216 set for around $190 shipped that was slightly used but arrived in almost brand new condition. God the QSD series sounds 'flippin' awesome IMO. Both the reference and premium sound really darn good too if they are installed properly.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The website is not called DIYAMA "Do It Yourself Active Mobile Audio", it is DIYMA "Do It Yourself Mobile Audio!





andthelam said:


> Components w/ passives are for other forums. I think most here do active setups. QUOTE]


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

These are supposed to be good; Phoenix Gold RSd65c.
get them here:
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17540
sorry I would make it a link but my PC here is jacked up and won't let me use any of the functions.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I heard a set of JBL GTI's the other day. They are $100 or so out of your price range. They sound very good in the kick aplication I heard them in. I also heard a set of Diamond Audio D6 comp sets in that price range. They sounded nice but a little bright for my taste.

Also woofers etc has the Phoenix Gold Titanium Elite 6 for $299 shipped These are built well, unfortunatly I never used the set I had, I sold them so I cant vouch for sound.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

BTW, I run my Quarts passive currently. The crossovers are very high quality. QSD uses dale resistors. Tweeter protection on all sets. A light on the crossover comes on when overloaded. Makes it tough to fry the tweeter.

All sets also have tweeter attenuation too so you don't have to bi-amp or run active to control the tweeter output. All this said, I might run my set active one day. Yea, lots of folks here run active but not me.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Reference or MS series DLS off ebay imo.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

For $156 shipped, these Rainbow components are a GREAT chioce for your budget....

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=275855


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

8675309 said:


> The website is not called DIYAMA "Do It Yourself Active Mobile Audio", it is DIYMA "Do It Yourself Mobile Audio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

reker13 said:


> BTW, I run my Quarts passive currently. The crossovers are very high quality. QSD uses dale resistors. Tweeter protection on all sets. A light on the crossover comes on when overloaded. Makes it tough to fry the tweeter.
> 
> All sets also have tweeter attenuation too so you don't have to bi-amp or run active to control the tweeter output. All this said, I might run my set active one day. Yea, lots of folks here run active but not me.


I'll back what he said as well. I've own QSDs and use to sell MB Quart. One of the best overall passive set ups. Mounting the tweeter is the trick.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea....off axis.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

reker13 said:


> Yea....off axis.



That helps, but I think the key is properly choosing the right attentuation which is usually the highest attentuation.

Buddy just instead some Quart references 6x8's with the tweeters on axis up high and they sound great. No fatigue at all and they actually sound very lively and deatiled, but stil remain sort of natural.


----------



## CRESCENDO (Nov 30, 2007)

OK - a little shift in the favored direction...

*IF* I decide to go active (which is VERY possible since I am HIGH on sound quality [DJ & Studio], ...what would you recommend...?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

CRESCENDO said:


> OK - a little shift in the favored direction...
> 
> *IF* I decide to go active (which is VERY possible since I am HIGH on sound quality [DJ & Studio], ...what would you recommend...?


If you have room for a big tweeter, Dayton RS180-4 are very nice and easy to work with. Peerless HDS tweeter should match up nicely with the dayton.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

CRESCENDO said:


> OK - a little shift in the favored direction...
> 
> *IF* I decide to go active (which is VERY possible since I am HIGH on sound quality [DJ & Studio], ...what would you recommend...?


See my suggestion earlier in the thread. Oh, I forgot about the Seas ER18RNX. It still fits your budget and offers much better performance than the CA18RNX.

If you need some help with driver selection and setup issues feel free to drop me a PM or email.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I knew that combo was comming!




ocuriel said:


> If you have room for a big tweeter, Dayton RS180-4 are very nice and easy to work with. Peerless HDS tweeter should match up nicely with the dayton.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

8675309 said:


> I knew that combo was coming!


I wanted to try the SEAS ER woofers.

But then those closeout Seas CD18 MDS went on sale.

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I knew that combo was comming!


It was just a matter of time!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a great set for the money. Hard to beat for the price
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blaupunkt-Vc660...ryZ32818QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

foreman said:


> Here is a great set for the money. Hard to beat for the price
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Blaupunkt-Vc660...ryZ32818QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



Those are only $60 shipped from Midwest, and authorized to boot!

http://www.midwestelectronics.com/blaupunkt-vc660-p-94.html

Maybe I should post that in the Hot Deals section, it seems almost to good to be true!


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

sterlingsharp1 said:


> 8675309 said:
> 
> 
> > The website is not called DIYAMA "Do It Yourself Active Mobile Audio", it is DIYMA "Do It Yourself Mobile Audio!
> ...


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

khail19 said:


> Those are only $60 shipped from Midwest, and authorized to boot!
> 
> http://www.midwestelectronics.com/blaupunkt-vc660-p-94.html
> 
> Maybe I should post that in the Hot Deals section, it seems almost to good to be true!


That's really cheap. How do they sound?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> That's really cheap. How do they sound?


I have no idea. I posted it in the Hot Deals section though, and in that thread someone else said they were pretty nice.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

for that price range you can not beat the Phoenix Gold RSD's. they sound sweet, have a ton of mid-bass and get loud!


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Cerwin Vega V-Max 65


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

Good lord, those blaupunkts have an Fs of 96 and a QTS of 1.19. Wouldn't expect too much extension but I bet you could get one hell of a kick from a door install. Somebody try those and lmk.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Need-sq said:


> Here is a very nice set IMHO, at a great price. The tweeters can get a bit harsh but the xovers have attentuation. Very solid set of speakers, and for that price, with free shipping it may be something worth thinking about. But in the end it's really up to you and what you think you'll like. BTW, I'm not the one selling these, so I have no vested interest in you buying them. Just an FYI. Let us know what you end up with, and good luck with the search.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/INFINITY-KAPPA-...ryZ32819QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


What is the deal with all the stupid ebay auctions giving away free tweeters that supposedly handle ridiculous amounts of power?! That auction comes with a set of tweeters for free that they say are 350watts and they look like crap and MSRP is $15? LOL! 

Why would someone want those tweeters, they get a pair with the component set anyways?


----------



## SUMrTOY (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going with a set of Boston Acoustics SX60's. You can get the SL60's for around $170 on E-bay. Those use the same mid-bass as the pro's I believe, but use the same tweeter as the SX60's. 

I went fairly basic on my car though. I have always liked Boston Acoustics.

Another good set is the JL Audio VR650's. VERY SMOOTH sounding speakers


----------



## CRESCENDO (Nov 30, 2007)

The JL's I posted in the OG post don't come with a x-over. Couldn't I run active with those?

Also,


----------



## CRESCENDO (Nov 30, 2007)

The JL's I posted in the OG post don't come with a x-over. Couldn't I run active with those?

Also, I see many suggestions for 7" mids - I am already upsizing my front 4x6 speakers to 6.5" with a custom made template. I don't know if I'd be able to stuff 7's in there...


----------



## CRESCENDO (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump for PayDay!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I gotta Polk MOMO components set i'd send ya for 160+shipping.. BNIB


----------

